# D.M.



## kikilla

Amigos,

Alguien me puede ayudar con la sigla D.M. cuando viene acompañada de hora?
12,30 (d.m.)
Es cómo A.M / P.M del inglés?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## vf2000

Só se for uma moda nova pra dizer "depois de meio-dia"
Parece-me engraçado.
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

Nunca vi esse troço... Onde vc viu, kikilla?


----------



## Mangato

Es la abreviatura  de *Dios mediante.* Era un latiguillo muy utilizado hace años por personas piadosas que condicionaban el futuro a la voluntad de Dios. Hace muchos años que no la veo ni la oigo. Equivale a la expresión brasileira *Se Deus quiser.*

*Dios mediante.*
*1. *expr. Queriendo *Dios.*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En Argentina se usa bastante, lo escucho seguido en la TV, en la calle, sobre todo en gente de 30 años en adelante: Nos vemos el martes *si dios quiere.  *Inclusive, al final de un programa de radio de la tarde que se escucha muchísimo ("Basta de Todo", por la Metro) pasan una canción creada especialmente para el programa que dice: "...Hasta mañana, sólo si dios quiere..." (Mi hijo -casi 4 añitos- repite: "_hata mañaña, só só quede"_).


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Es la abreviatura  de *Dios mediante.* Era un latiguillo muy utilizado hace años por personas piadosas que condicionaban el futuro a la voluntad de Dios. Hace muchos años que no la veo ni la oigo. Equivale a la expresión brasileira *Se Deus quiser.*
> 
> *Dios mediante.*
> *1. *expr. Queriendo *Dios.*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Pero ¿se la usa como dice kikilla - *"12:30 (d.m.)"*?


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> En Argentina se usa bastante, lo escucho seguido en la TV, en la calle, sobre todo en gente de 30 años en adelante: Nos vemos el martes *si dios quiere. *Inclusive, al final de un programa de radio de la tarde que se escucha muchísimo ("Basta de Todo", por la Metro) pasan una canción creada especialmente para el programa que dice: "...Hasta mañana, sólo si dios quiere..." (Mi hijo -casi 4 añitos- repite: "_hata mañaña, só só quede"_).


 

Yo tuve un profesor (religioso, comó no) al que le llamábamos Dios mediante, porque con cada frase repetía el latiguillo: _Mañana a primera hora, Dios mediante, examen de literatura._ Y nunca fallaba: Dios mediante nos ponía el examen a la hora indicada. Al terminar la clase, nosotros niños bien educados, nos despedíamos: _Hasta mañana si Dios quiere hermano Ramón, _aunque más de uno entre dientes mascullaba_ Hasta mañana si Dios quiere tío cabrón..._

En España después de padecer cuarenta años el nacional-catolicismo, surgió la reacción contraria y estas expresiones, ni buenas ni malas, pasaron a ser consideradas propias de _meapilas._ Hoy solo se oyen de boca de personas de mucha edad


----------



## Tomby

Totalmente de acuerdo con Mangato. No obstante yo siempre había oído "Dios mediante", al menos, de un día para otro pero no en una hora concreta tipo 12,30 (d.m.), como mucho decir "_hasta la noche, Dios mediante_". Pero, no hay duda que "d. m." es lo afirmado por MG.

Por otra parte:


kikilla said:


> Amigos,
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar con la sigla D.M. cuando viene acompañada de hora?
> 12,30 (d.m.)
> Es cómo A.M / P.M del inglés?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


Creo que "a. m." y "p. m." no son iniciales de vocablos ingleses, sino latinos, cuyos significados son "_ante meridiem_" (antes de mediodía) y "_post meridiem_" (después del mediodía) respectivamente.
¡Saludos!


----------



## kikilla

Mangato said:


> Es la abreviatura  de *Dios mediante.* Era un latiguillo muy utilizado hace años por personas piadosas que condicionaban el futuro a la voluntad de Dios. Hace muchos años que no la veo ni la oigo. Equivale a la expresión brasileira *Se Deus quiser.*
> 
> *Dios mediante.*
> *1. *expr. Queriendo *Dios.*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Muchisimas gracias por respuesta.


----------



## kikilla

He visto eso en una invitación de boda.
Me sonó bastante raro, pero...
Gracias a todos por las respuestas, sois siempre muy amables.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante, é igual a nossa expressão ''se Deus quiser'', usada atualmente sem vínculos religiosos e,  muito mais, como um hábito automático.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Interessante, é igual a nossa expressão ''se Deus quiser'', usada atualmente sem vínculos religiosos e,  muito mais, como um hábito automático.



Sem dúvida. Mas veja: ainda que dê para imaginar um locutor de rádio, por exemplo, despedindo-se de seus ouvintes com a frase "Uma boa tarde a todos; voltamos amanhã, às 12:30, como sempre, *se Deus quiser*", um texto escrito (p.ex., um convite de casamento) com "12:30 (*se Deus quiser*)" já me parece inconcebível.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Sem dúvida. Mas veja: ainda que dê para imaginar um locutor de rádio, por exemplo, despedindo-se de seus ouvintes com a frase "Uma boa tarde a todos; voltamos amanhã, às 12:30, como sempre, *se Deus quiser*", um texto escrito (p.ex., um convite de casamento) com "12:30 (*se Deus quiser*)" já me parece inconcebível.


 
O de incocebível dependerá de cada um, porque tem quem possa lhe parecer inconcebível se casar em uma igreja ou cerimônia religiosa. Veja que tem muito a ver isso de horário + d.m. em um convite para casamento, pois eles estão fazendo uma união frente de seu deus; você sabia que judeu ortodoxo escreve uma pequena frase dirigida a deus em tudo aquilo que escreve? Agora não lembro como era, mas muito além de parecer inconcebível a idéia é aprender de cada cultura.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> O de incocebível dependerá de cada um, porque tem quem possa lhe parecer inconcebível se casar em uma igreja ou cerimônia religiosa. Veja que tem muito a ver isso de horário + d.m. em um convite para casamento, pois eles estão fazendo uma união frente de seu deus; você sabia que judeu ortodoxo escreve uma pequena frase dirigida a deus em tudo aquilo que escreve? Agora não lembro como era, mas muito além de parecer inconcebível a idéia é aprender de cada cultura.



Ivonne,

Inconcebível, aqui, só quer dizer que não posso imaginar um convite de casamento, no Brasil, que use a expressão "se Deus quiser". Com isso, não estou deixando de aprender de nenhuma cultura. O único que fiz foi arriscar uma generalização sobre minha própria cultura


----------



## Vanda

O Okp tá certo, num convite de casamento ninguém colocaria a expressão. Já no rádio, é comum ouvir o radialista dizer: amanhã, se Deus quiser, etc...
(estamos falando de nosso país, é claro).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Será que não tem que imaginar para que exista, basta com que algum outro goste de colocar essa frase e pronto. Inconcebível é a incapacidade de concebir essa idéia, compreendo que haja muitas coisas inimagináveis, talvez por desuso, falta de costume, extranho..., não acredito que seja tão difícil de concebir uma data ou horário precedidos das siglas *d.m.* num convite de casamento religioso. Eles acreditam em deus, não é?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Será que não tem que imaginar para que exista, basta com que algum outro goste de colocar essa frase e pronto. Inconcebível é a incapacidade de concebir essa idéia, compreendo que haja muitas coisas inimagináveis, talvez por desuso, falta de costume, extranho..., não acredito que seja tão difícil de concebir uma data ou horário precedidos das siglas *d.m.* num convite de casamento religioso. Eles acreditam em deus, não é?


Tanto acreditam que tem muito noivo que coloca isto no convite de casamento: TQDNQ (tomara que Deus não queira).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Tanto acreditam que tem muito noivo que coloca isto no convite de casamento: TQDNQ (tomara que Deus não queira).


 
Ah é? Tente descifrar o que eu vou colocar em meu convite: OQTLMRSHELMM, A.


----------



## vf2000

Eu terminava o casamento se meu noivo fizesse isso. Se não quer casar, VETE!!!!


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Ah é? Tente descifrar o que eu vou colocar em meu convite: OQTLMRSHELMM, A.



Seu convite vai ser em português?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Seu convite vai ser em português?


 
Ahahaha, não. Gostaria de tentar o significado dessas siglas em português?  O significado em espanhol posso passá-lo via mensagem privada.

Olha, veja que é só brincadeira.  Não vou me casar, em idioma nenhum.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*TQTAMRSANMM* (Pt)


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Ahahaha, não. Gostaria de tentar o significado dessas siglas em português?  O significado em espanhol posso passá-lo via mensagem privada.
> 
> Olha, veja que é só brincadeira.  Não vou me casar, em idioma nenhum.



Tentei, mas não deu... Passa aí, via M.P. Beijo!


----------

